# Tomaten und Chilis



## Nymphaion (3. Okt. 2009)

Im Frühling haben wir jede Menge Tomaten und Chilis ausgesät. Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unseren Tomaten:


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tomaten und Chilis*

und das sind ein paar Chilis:

 

 

 

 

  Die gehören mir! Das sind extra kleine Katzenchilis, ein Geheimprojekt der Firma W-kas! Kann man ganz prima rumkugeln wenn sie reif sind!


----------



## Pammler (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tomaten und Chilis*

Hier die website eines Arbeitskollegen, zum thema Chili:

http://chilifuerst.de/index.html


----------

